# Adjust Idle on Non-Adjustable Tecumseh Carb



## Dannoman (Jan 16, 2018)

The machine is running better and now I'm getting a bit picky. It does pop a little bit through the muffler from time to time so that tells me the carb could be running too lean. Now, do I fix this by adjusting the idle screw on top of the carb and open it up a bit (more fuel) and that would be to the right - or is it the other way? Or is there something else to try?


----------



## vinnycom (Nov 6, 2017)

that screw just sets your low idle speed/rpm when the throttle lever is at its lowest, it does not adjust how much fuel is metered into engine, thats why its a non adjustable carb, but there are ways around that iirc by opening up the main jet w/a drill bit, ymmv. or just buy a clone adjustable carb off ebay/amazon.
a little pop once in awhile is fine, but an adjustable carb is better to try to mitigate it.


----------



## Dannoman (Jan 16, 2018)

vinnycom said:


> that screw just sets your low idle speed/rpm when the throttle lever is at its lowest, it does not adjust how much fuel is metered into engine, thats why its a non adjustable carb, but there are ways around that iirc by opening up the main jet w/a drill bit, ymmv. or just buy a clone adjustable carb off ebay/amazon


Thanks Vinny. Not sure I feel confident about drilling a new hole for the main jet...

I don't know if this would work, but I have an adjustable main jet from a rebuild kit. Could I swap the adjustable jet for the non-adjustable one on the existing carb or is that a no go?


----------



## Jatoxico (Jan 6, 2018)

I think you can change the carb out for an adjustable. You'll have to research more or hopefully someone will chime in. On the other had they're <$15.


----------



## Dannoman (Jan 16, 2018)

Jatoxico said:


> I think you can change the carb out for an adjustable. You'll have to research more or hopefully someone will chime in. On the other had they're <$15.


Yeah. The Chinese carbs on Ebay and Amazon are cheap and apparently good. I am tempted to see if I can modify (convert) my old carb by swapping the adjustable main jet for the fixed jet. Has anyone tried this with any success?

UPDATE - It looks like my idea is a no-go. At least on one other site someone says it can't be done...


----------



## Jatoxico (Jan 6, 2018)

Dannoman said:


> Yeah. The Chinese carbs on Ebay and Amazon are cheap and apparently good. I am tempted to see if I can modify (convert) my old carb by swapping the adjustable main jet for the fixed jet. Has anyone tried this with any success?


I just installed a replacement today and it works fine. I'm not sure you can just put in the bowl/jet. But if the old one bolts up it should work. Take a look at pics side by side and make sure the linkages all are the same.


----------



## cdestuck (Jan 20, 2013)

I picked up a adjustable one for my Toro and love that I can dial it in perfect. You might try knocking on the choke lever one click to richen it up


----------

